# They are making W8 as idiot proof as possible



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

some really good and simple ideas here for doing a windows repair etc in W8 
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2012/01/04/refresh-and-reset-your-pc.aspx

I can see very easily that it will soon be "refresh your computer" rather than attempt to remove malware. It will be so much quicker & simpler ( less than 10 minutes on most computers, with all settings retained. It takes longer than that to get logs to see what is wrong now, let alone find & fix it )

Looks like all the malware removal helpers will be out of a job in a few years time when W8 is common


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Translate this pageArabicBulgarianCatalanChinese SimplifiedChinese TraditionalCzechDanishDutchEstonianFinnishFrenchGermanGreekHaitian CreoleHebrewHindiHungarianIndonesianItalianJapaneseKoreanLatvianLithuanianNorwegianPolishPortugueseRomanianRussianSlovakSlovenianSpanishSwedishThaiTurkishUkrainianVietnamese


Microsoft® Translator
Check out this page in {0} translated from {1}translated fromOriginal:Translated:Automatic translation powered by Microsoft® TranslatorStart translatingStop translatingCloseClose and show original pageSelect

Unfortunately, it still does not appear to offer an opportunity to restore your own personal Apps. Why, I don't know. It would be so simple for MS to have a built in (Full) Imaging program in Windows 8 .
Some quotes from the blog.
"*It is also important to understand that we cannot deterministically replace desktop apps, as there are many installer technologies as well as custom setup and configuration logic, of which Windows has little direct knowledge."*

Direct knowledge is not required with an image -it's all there. I use Acronis, but there are 100% good ones that are free. If I have a problem which is time consuming to solve, I replace my image - takes about 10 to 15 minutes.

"*we do not want to inadvertently reinstall "bad" apps that were installed unintentionally* "

Exactly my point! If you are 100% satisfied with your installation and apps, an image preserves all that "100%" data.

"*That is why we discourage the use of third-party uninstallers or scrubbers. One simple thing to consider is that many setup and installation programs conditionally implement functionality based on the state of the machine at the time of the install (for example default browser, default photo handler, etc.)"*

Hmm? I have found in many instances that program uninstallers work better than MS uninstallers - IF the programmers have done there job correctly of assigning the new paths of windows 7/8

_*"If you do need to reinstall some desktop apps after you refresh your PC, we save the list of apps that were not preserved in an HTML file, and put this list on the desktop, so you have a quick way to see what you might need to reinstall and where to find them*_."
That comment is so ridiculous, I am unable to respond.


----------

